# About Hith



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

does anyone have pics of hith my 11" pariya seem to have it got it healed but now he has sores like he had on top of his body now there on his belly any help would be thankful sorry no pics have to learn how to post pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhom15 said:


> does anyone have pics of hith my 11" pariya seem to have it got it healed but now he has sores like he had on top of his body now there on his belly any help would be thankful sorry no pics have to learn how to post pics


HITH=Hole in the HEAD

Hith effects the heads of fish (usually large rhoms. It just looks like scrapes (pits) but with no tissue hanging liek a scrape would have.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

for some reason those piranhas are my bad luck fish and i love them out of all the piranhas


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its not luck, its about proper tank conditions, equipment and maintainence.
If your fish are not healthy then you are lacking somewhere.

What are your params, tanksize, numer of fish, filters, w/c schedual?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

all my other fish are fine hes in a 40 breeder tank now for medacating its cheaper he lives in a 150 my other pariyas are smaller so i have them two in a 75 gallon para meters are fine i don't know if that is whats wrong with him there open sores the ones on back are gone now on belly his tail seems to get dark and his anal fin was wasteing away but now it is full again water change every week canister filter in 40 gallon wet dry in 150 with tree powerheads for water motion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id guess its either a scrape or some external parisite


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think it's a parasite i frist thought it was a scrape when it was on his back but then it kept getting bigger thats when i took him out and started melifix it cleared it up in a week can barely see scare now i came back from hunting and seen it on his belly did water change and starting to medicate again sounds like parasite what does ammoia burn look like


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] you can send me pics and I will post them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhom15 said:


> i think it's a parasite i frist thought it was a scrape when it was on his back but then it kept getting bigger thats when i took him out and started melifix it cleared it up in a week can barely see scare now i came back from hunting and seen it on his belly did water change and starting to medicate again sounds like parasite what does ammoia burn look like


Ammonia burn is liek blackish patches. For parisites get prazi pro. Mela of pimafix probably wont do anything if it is a parisite.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks i will try that i really dont want to loose him

johnny thanks for the offer not to good on the cumputer need to take some pics and put them on my cumputer now that it is cold outside i will have time to mess with it thanks again


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

my large rhom had a bit of hith when i received him. from my experience it is best to keep nitrates 20 or less, and feed many different food items. should keep hith away.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

hes doing better looks like he has sores on his belly but clearing up never seen this before


----------

